# موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

:mus13: زلزال المحيطات :mus13: 

موقع الزلزال عام 2004





فى السادس والعشرين من شهر ديسمبر عام 2004, ضرب الأرض زلزال كبير على حين غفلة من أهلها. 

وفى الوقت الذى يترقب فيه الأمر كان قارعة سان آندرياس الواقع ضمن "حلقة النار" حول المحيط الهادى , جاءت ضربة كبرى من الأمواج المحيطية العاتية من المحيط الهندى والنادر حدوثها فى ذلك المحيط. 

وضرب زلزال عظيم قاع المحيط الهندى بقوة اهتزت لها الأرض بمقدار تسع درجات على مقياس رختر .

وتولد عن الزلزال موجات بحرية عاتية (Tsuname) أحدثت أكبر كارثة لم تشهد مثلها الأرض فى 
التاريخ الحديث منذ زلزال الجمعة الحسنة(Good Friday ) الذى ضرب ألاسكا بشدة 9.2 فى سنة 1962 .


توضيح بؤرة الزلزال والنقطة التى فوقها مباشرة على السطح



 

وتشير الإحصائيات المبدئية إلى قتل ما لا يقل عن 170,000 شخص بفعل الأمواج المحيطية العارمة. 

وبالرغم من أن الزلزال نشأ عند جزيرة سميولو عند الساحل الغربي شمالي سومطرة بأندونيسيا, إلا أن الأمواج المحيطية العارمة الناتجة دمّرت شواطئ أندونيسيا و سريلانكا و الهند و تايلندا، وبلدان أخرى , وعلت الأمواج فوق الأرض لارتفاع بلغ 15 مترا. 

كما أن تأثير تلك الأمواج وصل إلى ساحل شرقي أفريقيا الذى يقع على بعد 4500 كيلومتر من 
فوق مركز الزلزال. 


زلازل وموجات تاريخية كبرى 

يمثل زلزال المحيط الهندى وما صاحبه من موجات محيطية عاتية اسوأ كارثة طبيعية منذ زلزال بهولا الذى ضرب بنجلادش فى سنة 1970 وقتل 500.000 شخص. 

و يمثل زلزال المحيط الهندى رابع أسوأ الزلازل فى التاريخ من حيث عدد القتلى والذى بلغ عددهم 
ما يزيد عن 150.000 شخص. 

بعض الزلازل التى أحدث كوارثر كبرى فى حياة البشر. 

 زلزال تانجشان فى الصين- 1976 قتل فيه 255.000 شخص. 

 زلزال سيننجبإقليم كنجهاى فى الصين- 1927 قتل فيه 200.000 شخص. 

 زلزال جريت كانتو فى اليابان -1923 قتل فيه 143.000 شخص. 

 زلزال جانسو فى الصين- 1920 قتل فيه 200.000 شخص. 

 زلزال شانكسى فى الصين-1556 قتل فيه830.000 شخص. وهو من أسوأ الموجات المحيطية العاتية .

 سونامى آوا فى اليابان ,1703 قتل فيه 100.000 شخص. 

 سونامى جنوب بحر الصين , 1782 قتل فيه 40.000 شخص. 

 سونامى ناتج عن ثورة بركان كاراكوتا فى أندونسيا , 1883 قتل فيه 36.000 شخص. 

 سونامى إيطاليا, 1908 قتل فيه 70.000 شخص. 

 سونامى زلزال لشبونة, 1755 قتل فيه 100.000 شخص. 

​


----------



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*



:mus13: خصائص زلزال المحيط الهندى2004  :mus13:

تضاربت التقديرات الأولية حول مقدار قوة الزلزال إلى أن استقرت التقديرات عند 9 درجات بمقياس رختر .

ومن قبل ضرب زلزال شيلى العظيم الأرض فى سنة 1900 بقوة مقدارها 9 درجات , وأيضا زلزال الجمعة العظيمة فى سنة 1964 الذى ضرب منطقة الأمير وليام سوند بمقدار (9.2) وزلزال جزر أندرينوف (9.1). وكان زلزال كامتشاتكا مساويا فى الشدة (1952) لزلزال المحيط الهندى 2004. 

ولم تحدث الموجات البحرية (السونامية ) دمارا هائلا مقارنة بالزلزال الأخير لأنها وقعت فى مناطق غير مزدحمة بالسكان. 

بعض خصائص زلزال المحيط الهندى 2004. 

رسم تخطيطى يحاكى زلزال المحيط الهندى حيث انضوت قطعة المحيط الهندى تحت قطعة بورما فتولد 
الزلزال عند نطاق الانضواء (نطاق بنيوف).




1-موقع الزلزال: يقع فوق مركز الزلزال hypocenter , 3.316°N, 95.854°E على بعد 160 كيلومتر غرب جزيرة سومطرة, أما بؤرة الزلزال فتقع على عمق 30 كيلومتر(18.6 ميل) تحت مستوى البحر وذلك عند نهاية الحافة الغربية "لحلقة النار" (Fire Belt) التى يتركز فيها 81 بالمائة من الزلازل الكبرى في العالم. 

وامتد تأثير الأمواج المحيطية العارمة إلى بانجلادش و الهند و ماليزيا و مينامار وتايلند وجزيرة سنغافورة وجزر المالديف. 

2- امتد خط الصدع ( fault line) الذى نتج عنه الزلزال لمسافة 1200 كيلومتر و إنزلقت قشرة المحيط حوالى 15 مترا على طول نطاق الانضواء subduction حيث تغوص لوحة الهند تحت لوحة بورما.

ولم يحدث ذلك الانزلاق بشكل آني, ولكن تم على مرحلتين استغرقتا عدة دقائق. 

وتشير بيانات سجلات الزلازل إلى أنه فى المرحلة الأولى تمزق الغلاف الصخرى على عمق 30 كيلومترا تحت قاع البحر فى منطقة بلغ طولها 400 كيلومتر تقريبا وعرضها 100 كيلومتر. 

وفى البداية كسر الغلاف الصخرى بسرعة بلغت حوالي الكيلومتر /الثانية على مقربة من ساحل أتشيه باتجاه الشّمال الغربي, وقضى الأمر فى خلال 100 ثانية. 

وبعد نفس الفترة الزمنية استمر تمزيق الغلاف الصخرى المتواجد شمالا عند جزر أندامان و نيكوبار. 

ويمثل اللوح الهندى جزءا من اللوح الهندى – الأسترالى الكبير, الذي يقع تحت المحيط الهندي و خليج البنغال، وينجرف اللوح الهندى نحو المنطقة الشمالية الشرقية بمعدل يبلغ 6 سنتيمتر فى السنة . 

وتقابل لوح الهند النشط(التكتونى) لوح بورما (الذي يعتبر جزءا من اللوح الأوربو-أسيوي الكبير) في خندق سندا. 

وفي هذه النقطة، يطرح اللوح الهندى لوحح بورما التي تتضمّن جزر نيكوبار، جزر أندامان وشمالي سومطرة. 

وينزلق اللوحح الهندى بصورة أعمق وأعمق تحت لوح بورما,فتؤدى تؤدي درجة الحرارة و الضغط المتزايدين إلى 
سحب اللوح الهندي لأسفل نحو الصهير الذي بدورة يدفع إلى أعلى مكونا براكين.

ويتم تلاقى تلك الألواح عبر قرون عديدة حتى يتولد إجهاد يؤدى إلى نشأة الزلازل و الأمواج المحيطية العارمة. 


​


----------



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*



مواقع الزلزال والرادفات التالية وألواح الغلاف الصخري في منطقة الزلزال



 

بالإضافة إلى جانب حركة حواف الألواح التكتونية، فإن التوقعات تشير إلى أن قاع البحر يرتفع بمعدل عدة أمتار ، مما يؤدى إلى نشأة الموجات المحيطية العارمة المدمرة. 

ولا تنشأ الأمواج المحيطية العارمة من نقطة، كما يتصوّر بشكل خاطئ في العديد من الأشكال التوضيحية ، لكنها تشعّ إلى الخارج على امتداد 1200كم من الكسر , حتى انتشرت الموجات انتشارا واسعا حتى وصلت المكسيك و تشيلي. 

4-الصدمات والزلازل الأخرى: وتبع الزلزال ردفات فى جزر أندامان، جزر نيكوبار، ومنطقة المركز الأصلي في الساعات والأيام التي تلت الزلزال, وبلغت قوة أكبر ردفة 7.1 وكانت من نصيب جزر نيكوبار. 

وتعاقبت الهزات يوميا بصدمات بمقدار6.6.

​


----------



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*



الموجة السومانية , اللون الأحمر (إلى اليسار) يشير إلى أن مستوى الماء أعلى من الوضع الطبيعي الذى يمثله اللون الأزرق (إلى اليمين) فوق بؤرة الزلزال









أن زلزال المحيط الهندى 2004 وقع بعد ثلاثة أيام فقط من وقوع زلزال كبير مقداره 8.1 فى منطقة غير مسكونة غرب نيوزيلندا القطبية فى جزر أوكلاند، وشمال جزيرة ماككواري الأسترالية . 

ويعتقد أن ذلك الزلزال كان بمثابة الشرارة التى فجرت زلزال المحيط الهندى. 

5- قوّة الزلزال: تشير التقديرات إلى أن الطاقة الكليّة التى أصدرها زلزال المحيط الهندي بلغت 2.0 exajoules (2.0 ×1018 الجول) .

وتكفى تلك الطاقة لغلي 150 لترا من الماء من نصيب كل شخص يعيش على الأرض. 

كما أن التخمينات تشير إلى تذبذب سطح الأرض حوالي 20 إلى 30 سنتيمترا، وهذا يكافئ قوة التأثيرات المدّية التى تحدثها الشمس والقمر. 

وقد تم تحسس موجات إهتزاز الزلزال عبر الكوكب – بعيدا حتى أوكلاهوما ، كما سجلت حركات رأسيةمقدارها 3 أمتار. 

وقد أدى زحزحة الكتلة الصخرية والطاقة الهائلة التى أطلقها الزلزال إلى إحداث تغير طفيف فى دوران الأرض . 

وتشير النماذج النظريةإلى أن يوم الأرض سيقصر بمقدار 2.68 أجزاء من المليون من الثانية (2.68 µs) 
(أو حوالي واحد billionth من طول اليوم) وذلك نتيجة لنقصان في تفلطح (oblateness) الأرض .

كما قد يؤدى الزلزال أيضا إلى "تحلحل" (Wobble) فى حدود 2.5 سنتيمتر, أو ربّما بحدود 5 أو 6 سنتيمترا . 

على أية حال، فبسبب تأثيرات مدّية للقمر، يزداد طول اليوم 15 ميكرو ثانية (µs) كلّ سنة، لذا فإن أيّ تعجيل فى دوران الأرض بسبب الزلزال سيفقد بسرعة. 

وبنفس الطريقة، فإن تخلخل التقويم الطبيعى لأرض سيسبب تذبذب شماع الأرض بحدود 15م 
(The natural chandler wobble of the earth can be up to 15 m). 

وبصورة مذهلة, قد تتحرك بعض الجزر الصغيرة المتواجدة بسومطرة فى بعض المناطق الجنوبية الغربية فى حدود 20م , بل إنّ النهاية الشمالية لسومطرة التى تقع على لوح بورما التكتونى (المناطق الجنوبية على لوحة سندا) ، قد ينتقل أيضا لمسافة 36م باتجاه الجنوب الغربى. 

وتلك الحركة تشمل الحركة العمودية بالإضافة إلى الحركة الجانبية. وقد لا يكون محتملا إستعمار تلك الجزر خاصة فى المناطق الساحلية نظرا لانخفاضها تحت مستوى سطح البحر. 

زلزال والرادفات التالية و ألواح الغلاف الصخرى فى منطقة الزلزال.

​


----------



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*



السونامية بواسطة الزلازل تحت البحار





خصائص الموجة المحيطية العارمة

تتولدت الأمواج المحيطية العارمة من إزاحة حجوم هائلة من الماء تنتج من إهتزاز قاع البحر بواسطة الزلزال .

وقد ضربت تلك الأمواج سواحل المحيط الهندي, وكانت تلك الضربات الأخطر إلى حد بعيد في كلّ تاريخ مسجّل 
طبقا لـتقديرات تاد مرتي، نائب رئيس جمعية الأواج ، فإن الطاقة الكليّة للموجات المحيطية العارمة كانت 
تعادل حوالي خمسة مليون طنّ من مادة تي إن تي (20 petajoules). 

وهذه تعادل ضعف الطاقة المتفجّرة الكليّة التى إستعملت أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية (مشتملة تلك القنبلتين الذريتين). 

وقد رصد رادار قمرين صناعيين (كانا قدرا فوق الزلزال فى وضع عمودى فوق المنطقة فى لحظة الزلزال) صدر موجتين wavefronts)) 500-850 كيلومتر على حدة بإرتفاع 50 سنتيمتر. 

ومثلت تلك الموجتان أول الملاحظات عن تلك الموجات السونامية.  

لم تتضرر بنجالادش البنجال كثيرا بزلزال المحيط الهندى بالرغم من أنها تقع على الطرف الشمالى لخليج البنجال , علاوة على كونها أراض منخفضة.

ويرجع السبب فى ذلك إلى أن اتجاه خط الفالق (الصدع) يمتد باتجاه شمال-جنوب , الأمر الذى جعل القوة العظمى للموجات السونامية تسافر عموديا على اتجاه خط الفالق .. أى باتجاه شرق-غرب. 

ومن الطبيعى أن تكون آمنة , تلك السواحل التى تفصلها عن الموجات السونامية كتل صخرية. 

ولهذا فإن ولاية كيرالا الهندية ضربت بالموجات السونامية بالرغم من وقوعها على الساحل الغربى للهند, وكذا الحال فى الساحل الغربى لسريلانكا . 

كما أن بعد المسافة لا يمثل ضمان أمان , ولذلك فإن الموجات السونامية قد ضربت الصومال بعنف أشد مما ضربت به بنجالادش.

​


----------



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*



أكثر بلدان العالم تضررا من آثار زلزال المحيط الهندى 2004



 

اختلاف فترات تعرض المناطق المختلفة للموجات السونامية . 

فقد تراوحت فترات الضربات من 15 دقيقة حتى سبع ساعات لتصل إلى السواحل المختلفة. 

ففى الوقت الذى ضربت فيه بسرعة المناطق الشمالية من جزيرة سومطرة الأندونيسية ,تعرضت فيه سريلانكا والساحل الشرقى للهند ضربتا بعد ساعتين تقريبا. 

وضربت تايلاند أيضا بعد ساعتين تقريبا، على الرغم من أنها الأقرب إلى مركزالزلزال، لأن الموجة المحيطية العارمة سافرت ببطئ أكثر في بحر أندامان الضحل أمام ساحلها الغربي. 

الضرر والإصابات: 

أغرقت الأمواج المحيطية العارمة أكثر من 170,000 شخص, بالإضافة إلى عشرات الألاف من المفقودين, وأكثر من مليون مشرّدا . 

وتذكر وكالات الإغاثة بأنّ ثلث القتلى من الأطفال , وذلك نتيجة النسبة العددية العالية للأطفال في سكان 
العديد من المناطق المتأثّرة. 

والحقيقة أنّ ضعف الأطفال جعلهم غير قادرين على مقاومة المياه المتزايدة. 

هذا علاوة على قتل نحو 9.000 سائح من الأجانب (في الغالب أوربيين) من الذين كانوا يتمتعون بقضاء عطلة أعياد رأس السنة الميلادية .

وأكثر المتضررين كانوا من الإسكندنافيين (من السويد). 

وقد أعُلنت حالة الطوارئ فى سريلانكا، وأندونيسيا ومالديفز .

وأعلنت الأمم المتّحدة أنّ عملية الإغاثة الحالية ستكون غالية جدا. 

كما صرح الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة كوفي عنان أنئذاك بأنّ من المحتمل أن يستغرق إعمار المناطق المتضررة ما بين خمس وعشر سنوات.

​


----------



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*



توزيعات أحزمة الزلازل في العالم في الفترة ما بين عامي 1961، 1967 موضحاً عليها التطابق بين مواقع حواف اللواح التكتونية ومواقع أحزمة الزلازل



 

إن هذا الزلزال يعد واحدا من أسوأ عشر زلازل بالنسبة لفقد الأرواح عبر التاريخ المدون. 

كما أن الموجة المحيطية العارمة هى الأسوأ موجة فى التاريخ. 

وقد سجلت فى سنة 1703 موجة محيطية عارمة في أوا باليابان قتلت أكثر من 100,000 شخص . 

وقد شملت البلدان التى تأثرت بالأمواج العاتية كل من أندونسيا , سيرى لانكا , الهند , تايلاند , المالديفز , الصومال , ماينمار , ماليزيا وبلدان أخرى وبعض السياح الأجانب. 

أحزمة الزلازل فى العالم: 

تتركز غالبية الزلازل في أحزمة جغرافية ضيقة. 

وعلى الرغم من حدوث الزلازل في أغلب بقاع الأرض إلا أن حواف الألواح التكتونية تحيط بها أحزمة الزلازل .

 أهم أحزمة الزلازل 

1- حزام ما حول المحيط الهادي (Circum-Pacific belt) : 

80% من زلازل العالم ذات البؤرة الضحلة ، 90% ذات البؤرة المتوسطة و100% ذات البؤرة العميقة. 

2- حزام الألب - الهيمالايا Mediterranean - Himalayan belt : 

ويلتقي مع الحزام السابق في شمال استراليا. 

3- عبر قمة عرف وسط المحيط. 

4- نطاقات بنيوف (Benioff zones) :

التي تبدأ عند الأخاديد المحيطية منحدرة في الأرض بزاوية تتراوح ما بين 30° إلى 60°.

​


----------



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*


توزيع ألواح الغلاف الصخري الرئيسة في العالم والبقع النشطة. تمثل الخطوط المزدوجة عُرف الإتساع بينما تمثل الخطوط السميكة التي تحمل المثلثات نطاقات الغوص ، ويشير السهم القصير العريض إلى اتجاه حركة اللوح , وتشير الدوائر إلى البقع النشطة. 





توصل العلماء حديثا إلى إلى اكتشاف أن قشرة الأرض التى تمثل قاع المحيط والأرض اليابسة ومعها بقية الغلاف الصخرى الصلب للأرض تتكون من عدة قطع متجاورة. وفى الأرض حددت قطع كبرى وأخرى صغرى متجاورات, واكتشف أيضا أن تلك القطع تتميز بنشاط حركى عند أطرافها .  

 وتلك الكشوف الجيولوجية لم يعلن عنها إلا مع مطلع الستينات من القرن الماضى .

مد الأرض

أثبت علماء الجيولوجيا أن من القطع المتجاورات ما يتباعد بعضها عن بعض , وأنه نتيجة لتباعدها تمد الأرض من عند منتصفات المحيطات أو عند أودية الخسف القارى. 

فالأرض تمد من عند منتصف البحر الأحمر ( أحدث محيط) نتيجة لتباعد قطعة العربية عن قطعة أفريقيا. 

كما أن أرض قارة أفريقيا ذاتها تتسع من عند الأخدود الإفريقى العظيم . 

 إنقاص الأرض

 وكما أن الأرض تمد , فإنها تنقص عند حواف القطع المتجاورة المقترب بعضها من بعض .

وفى حالة زلزال المحيط الهندى 2004 . تنقص الأرض باستمرار من عند نطاق التقاء قطعة الهند وقطعة بورما. 

ومن العجيب أن يتساوى معدل المد والنقص, حيث تمد الأرض من عند مراكز الانتشار فى فى البحار المسجورة والقارات. 

أن قاع المحيط الهندي يتسع فى المكان الذى تتباعد عنده لوحى الغلاف الصخرى, فتتحرك قطعة الهند باتجاه الشرق حيث تتقابل مع قطعة بورما, وعند نطاق التلاق تسحب قطعة الهند لأسفل فتنشأ الزلازل , ومنها الزلزال الأخير, وتنقص الأرض من أطراف قطعةالهند وتنصهر هى ووشاح الأرض فتتكون البراكين. 


​


----------



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*



نموذج توضيحى لمد الأرض , وإنقاصها من أطرافها, وتطبيق ذلك فى حالة زلزال المحيط الهندى 2004 .





وتمثل كارثة صدع سان آندرياس مثالا لعجز الإنسان عن دفع الضرر مع علمه بحتمية وقوعه. 

وعبر هذا الصدع سيحل بالأرض الدمار من المتوقع أن تضرب الأرض فى أى لحظة. 

ويمتد الصدع لمسافة 1300كم خلال ولاية كاليفورنيا بمحازاة ساحل الولاية من المكسيك شمالا حتى خليج الولاية جنوبا. 

وتتواجد منظومة الصدع فى حزام يبلغ عرضه 100كم , وقد شقت فيه الأنهار مجار لها. 

وعبر هذا الصدع الذى يتسبب بتقطيع الأرض وسير الجبال, ثم يكون مسرح الكارثة المتوقعة عبر هذا الصدع الذى يمثل حافة انزلاق ناتجة من تقطيع الأرض, حيث تلتقى قطعة المحيط الهادى (Pacific Plate) وقطعة كوكس (Cocs Plate) وقطعة جوان دى فوكا (Juan de Fuca Plate) وتمثل مناطق الصدع نطاقا حيويا للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, يقطنه عشرة بالمائة من السكان, ويتركز فيه 40% من أوجه النشاط الإقتصادى. 

وفى هذا النطاق تهاجر مدينة لوس أنجلوس 2سم كل سنة نتيجة لحركة الأرض عبر هذا الصدع. 

وتتولد الزلازل نتيجة الحركة الفجائية عبر الصدع . 

وقد سجل عشرة آلاف زلزال فى سنة 1984 فقط فى مناطق ذلك الصدع. 

وتضرب الزلازل الأرض فى تلك المناطق بصورة دورية, ففى سنة 1906 ضرب الأرض زلزال كبير أدى الى إزاحة 
القاعدة الصخرية ما بين 5و4 إلى 6سم. 

​


----------



## قلم حر (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*

موضوع جميل و مفصل .
شكرا لك .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

سأحاول رفع الصور من جديد على سيرفر المنتدى​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ونكون لك من الشاكرين..


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*

* موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا

شكرا






​*


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ونكون لك من الشاكرين..




لاشكر على واجب اخى كليمو ​


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: موسوعة زلازل المحيطات ... ارجو التثبيت.*



النهيسى قال:


> * موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ...



اشكرك اخى النهيسى على مرورك ومشاركتك ​


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الآثار المدمرو لموجات التسونامى

هاسيبكم مع الصور












النصب التذكاري لضحايا التسونامي في لوباهاوهاو، هاواي.






​


----------

